# Registration



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi All. I keep coming across the fishing registration MH but can find no trace of it in my books, they are about 10 years old. Can anybody tell me where Mh is? Many thanks janathull


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

*It's in Yorkshire*

Your going to kick yourself Middlesborough


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Yup, I`m kicking. Thanks janathull.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Up the Boro*

Here's one that I prepared earlier - on the sands at Marske-by-the sea, between Redcar and Saltburn.

John T.


----------

